# Honey



## kevncaz (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi everyone , 
well we ventured out this early evening , just too see what a breeder had ,as you do lol , she was selling cuddly hand tame hand reared tiels , think you can guess whats coming next 








we would like you to welcome to our family Honey ! 
She is a , well neither us are sure , but her parents were both cinammon pied , but one carries the pearl gene .
She is 8 weeks old and fully weaned and when they say cuddly tame , there not joking ha ha , she wouldnt get off us to go into carrier to bring her home and when we got home we had the same problem getting her into her new quarantine cage ! 
But , and your gonna love this bit too , there was a clutch of 4 week old tiel chicks , 1 was a primrose pied tiel , errrrrrr you can probably guess whats coming next again lol 
yes we left a deposit on the primrose pied , 

23 days minimum till we collect our next new tiel 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx kev n caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

How precious... look at her little breast all puffed out there... what a little honey she is


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Aww how cute 
post pics of your other bird when you get him/her


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a pretty little girl


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats she's pretty!

Never heard of a Primrose Pied though.. :wacko:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Very pretty! Looks to be a Cinnamon Pearl Pied. Definitely a girl then.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

I to have never heard of a primrose pied so will be interested to see what it looks like. Congrats on ur new baby girl she's a lovely little lady!
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I researched it and I'm still a little confused! Google showed several pics of what people were calling primrose Cockatiels. Some were pied (gray and Cinnamon), some were pearl pied (gray and Cinnamon) Some looked like Lutino Pearls but had saddle back pied areas. Then I found this explanation in a place I didn't expect. It was listed under Lutino mutations: *Selective breeding can produce examples with enhanced yellow colouration, frequently given names such as ‘Primrose’, ‘Daffodil’, or ‘Buttercup’, to drive them up the desirability stakes.* 
So apparently it has been applied to any mutation of bird with enhanced yellow.


----------



## kevncaz (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments she seems such a sweet but mischevious tiel, flew out this morning when I went to change the food and water so we had morning cuddles, had to come into work now and cant wait to get back home, you never want to leave them but the first morning is sooo hard, already she is quite happy coming out of the cage but going back in may be a problem i have never seen such a fast bird.
The breeder we went to see (just to hav a look but you know what its like when you go somewhere with birds we cant resist) said to us the baby we have put a deposit on is a primrose pied but looked such a beautiful bird, we couldnt resist and seeing how tame all her hand reared birds, we cant believe it.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhh look at her..what a little dolly!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> I researched it and I'm still a little confused! Google showed several pics of what people were calling primrose Cockatiels. Some were pied (gray and Cinnamon), some were pearl pied (gray and Cinnamon) Some looked like Lutino Pearls but had saddle back pied areas. Then I found this explanation in a place I didn't expect. It was listed under Lutino mutations: *Selective breeding can produce examples with enhanced yellow colouration, frequently given names such as ‘Primrose’, ‘Daffodil’, or ‘Buttercup’, to drive them up the desirability stakes.*
> So apparently it has been applied to any mutation of bird with enhanced yellow.


Hmm. That's really interesting. 

Thanks for that Sue.


----------



## saj (May 14, 2009)

What a little cutie, she looks like a wonderful and gorgeous addition to your flock. I'm sure she's going to give you years of love and enjoyment.

Sometimes it's hard going to a bird place and not coming home with a bird. A few months ago I fell in love with a gorgeous little tiel and was begging me to take him home and I would of, had the cage been kept clean and the bird didn't have conjunctivitis. They made my mind up for me that day


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

@ Kev'n'Kaz,

do you know if the breeder supplies to any petshops at all?
im trying to findout the breeder for my bird who is about the same age as yours,
I bought her from Merryhill and they didn't tell me much about her tbh,
other birds were with her looked like all males but very pretty little boys at that


----------



## kevncaz (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi , Kerry 78 , we had honey from a breeder in newcastle under lyme , but she did say that she had people from as far away as milton keynes come to see her birds , were pretty sure that she does not sell to pet shops , we can pm you her website if you want , there are pictures of her birds there , including honeys parents and our new no name as of yet primrose pied who will be ready now in 22 days time 
hope this helps XX kev n Caz XX


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

She sounds like a sweety, & is very Pretty ! I'm sure the next one will be just as fun from the sounds of it...Congrats !

I am very glad SweetRsue found the definition of Primrose, I was totally confused there also, so I have 2 of them then, Go Figure....


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*I researched it and I'm still a little confused! Google showed several pics of what people were calling primrose Cockatiels*_

Many years ago Primrose was used _descriptively _in ragards to tiels, especially pieds that had very deep or bright yellow...which is a deeper color than the last pix.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Well, it will be good to see the pics of Kev n Caz's new bird, when they get her home.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

kevncaz said:


> Hi , Kerry 78 , we had honey from a breeder in newcastle under lyme , but she did say that she had people from as far away as milton keynes come to see her birds , were pretty sure that she does not sell to pet shops , we can pm you her website if you want , there are pictures of her birds there , including honeys parents and our new no name as of yet primrose pied who will be ready now in 22 days time
> hope this helps XX kev n Caz XX


Yeah that will be nice Pm her website if you can 

Im just trying to see if I can could find the Breeder for my Youngster it's like she has been sold to a petshop un-weened 

she's been ill but shes getting better under my strict hand feeding lol
the pic below is her btw


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

I looked it up, I found this picture. Looks like a pied to me though lol


----------



## kevncaz (Mar 25, 2009)

the picture tara has just put up if it is the one we are thinking of then yes those are the new babys ( only 21 days till he/she comes home ) parents as that looks like the picture from her website and we saw them on tuesday, we think it is a beautiful mutation, and had never heard of primrose pied either, so were only just quoting what she told us, thank you for all your input especially the research, its great to talk about the birds we love with other people who have more experience and we are learning so much from you all as we go
kev and caz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

so would that make belle a primrose pearl? she has become a very brilliant yellow now and her pearls are showing brighter now too
Mikey


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

I am starting to think this is one of those color things that comes down to where you are located...different locales call the same color a different name.

It is the same way with horses, a red horse in MN is called a Chestnut, but in Texas it is called something else (can't remember what) 
Same with many other colors of horses, they are the same color, but called different color names depending on where you live.

I am hoping the pics SRtiels posted are the correct pics, it just makes more sense somehow. Tarra's photo does look like a pied to me, 
maybe the breeder knows it will molt out into a darker yellow tho ???


----------



## TedBundy (Jun 5, 2009)

beautiful teil!!!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like a wonderful little new addition!


----------

